# Outside air intake location within 6 meters of Emergency egress door (with stairpress)



## abhi (May 2, 2021)

Hi

The consultant has provided us with a design where the outside air intake (for the stair press fan serving the same area) is located within 6m of the emergency egress door. Can this be an issue?

Secondly, is it ok to locate a stair press fan in the same stair case it is pressurising?

Regards


----------

